# 2016 Add ON Codes 99415 99416



## BeverPrudh (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't have my CPT changes book yet so this looks like the new codes 99415, 99416 are add-on to outpatient/office EMs only, can be performed by clinical staff under physician supervision, excludes psychotherapy (which syncs up with language changes on the current add-ons 99354/99355. If anyone has any additional information on these coding changes (ie, who qualifies as clinical staff, was there some other specific intent with these changes), can you please post and thank you.


----------

